# 750 hydraulic problem.



## Dale Wiggins (Aug 19, 2020)

Early 80’s John Deere 750. Sporadically the front end loader and the 3 point hitch will stop working. Fluid is at the high point on dip stick. Doesn’t happen every time. Today, when it happened, the FEL would drop with gravity when I pull the levers. However, the 3 point hitch with a scraper blade was in the high upward position and would not drop when I pulled the lever. Every other time it would drop with gravity when I pull the lever. Not this time. I tapped on the large octagon cap located under the seat behind the knob that controls the lift speed of the 3 point hitch and the 3 point hitch dropped. This problem has happened several times. Sometimes just by pulling the levers and 3 point hitch lever the hydraulic system pressurizes and everything works fine. Sometimes it doesn’t. Last time it set for a couple weeks and when I started it, it worked fine. Where do I start to look? I do have a full service manual.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dale,

My GUESS is that you have something mechanically sticking. Possibly rust building up internally. You need to exercise your tractor more frequently to keep it oiled internally. 
Is your hydraulic fluid 'milky' in appearance? When was your hydraulic fluid and filter changed last?


----------



## Dale Wiggins (Aug 19, 2020)

The fluid is clear and not milky. But I Have not changed the fluid or cleaned the filter. I plan on doing that this week. My confusion on where to look for the issue is because it effects both the FEL and the 3 pt hitch. Assuming it is hydraulic pump related.


----------



## Dale Wiggins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dale Wiggins said:


> The fluid is clear and not milky. But I Have not changed the fluid or cleaned the filter. I plan on doing that this week. My confusion on where to look for the issue is because it effects both the FEL and the 3 pt hitch. Assuming it is hydraulic pump related.


----------



## Dale Wiggins (Aug 19, 2020)

Update. Just in case you have this issue. Took hydraulic pump apart. Key way had sheared. Purchased a seal kit and key way for $37. Fixed my issue. Dodged a bullet on this one.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Glad to hear you solved the issue. Thanks for sharing the fix. So many times I have read posts, pages and pages sometimes to never find a solution.


----------

